# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Furl: Soft Pneumatic Pavilion, Interactive Architecture Lab, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Interactive Architecture Lab

Home page - interactivearchitecture.org/furl-soft-pneumatic-pavilion.html

----------


## Airicist

Furl: Soft Pneumatic Pavilion
October 1, 2014




> The domain of soft robotics is forming as a new frontier of kinetic designing. Not only creating many new possibilities for robotics but also in architecture. Challenging conventional design thinking about adaptive architecture the experiments outlined in this research suggest approaches to building soft responsive architecture.
> 
> “Furl” combines Electroencephalography (EEG) with advances in soft silicone casting of “air muscles”. The introduction of soft robotics replaces the mechanical principles in interactive architecture through a biological paradigm. EEG allows sensing of human brain functioning so that our environments begin moving and responding to our very thoughts. The designed components have a wide palette of deformation patterns of inflation. Through combination of soft and hard architectural elements, “Furl” creates a new platform for a kinetic responsive architecture which can let space interact with users needs and adapt itself to environmental conditions.
> 
> Principle Researchers: Francois Mangion & Bijing Zhang
> Supervisors: Ruairi Glynn and Dr Christopher Leung with William Bondin
> 
> Interactive Architecture Lab
> The Interactive Architecture Lab is a multi-disciplinary research group and Masters Programme at the Bartlett School of Architecture, University College London. Interested in the Behaviour and Interaction of Things, Environments and their Inhabitants, their focus includes Kinetic Design and Robotics, Multi-Sensory Interfaces, the Internet of Things and the design of public interactive installations.

----------


## Airicist

The Making of Furl: Soft Pneumatic Pavilion
October 1, 2014

----------

